# Afghan War Memorial



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2017)

Today I was privileged to cover the unveiling and dedication of the first Canadian memorial to the war in Afghanistan.  A VERY moving ceremony....

1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The massed pipes and drums:  The Royal Canadian Air Force Pipes & Drums, The Canadian Scottish Regiment, and the Victoria Police Department march on.


2.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Company Sergent-Major Goodbody, Canadian Scottish.  He might not be a large chap, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't make an disparaging comments about his skirt!

4.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Placing a poppy....

5.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soldiers of the Canadian Scottish and Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry pay their respects

6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The memorial

7.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her Honour, Judith Guichon, Lieutenant Governor of British Columbia inspects the guard of Afghanistan Veterans

8.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you've never seen a real hero, here's one:  Captain Trevor Greene, talking to Her Excellency, Shinkai Karokhail, Afghan ambassador to Canada.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 30, 2017)

Excellent set.

I see some familiar faces in the crowd.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2017)

Beautiful work as always.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 1, 2017)

Very nice set


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 1, 2017)

Excellent


----------



## Peeb (Oct 1, 2017)

Stirring images.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set.
> 
> I see some familiar faces in the crowd.


Thanks!  Yep, one or two!



SquarePeg said:


> Beautiful work as always.


Thanks! 



smoke665 said:


> Very nice set


Cheers! 



jcdeboever said:


> Excellent


Thanks man!



Peeb said:


> Stirring images.


Thank-you!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 1, 2017)

Wonderful set. The only thing missing is a piper closeup.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Wonderful set. The only thing missing is a piper closeup.


Thanks Dean!


----------



## terri (Oct 1, 2017)

Great work, John!


----------



## baturn (Oct 2, 2017)

Amazing! Good for an old sailors soul.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks Terri, Brian!


----------

